# Old P22 barrel change



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

My boss wanted to convert his 5" P22 to the 3.5". I ordered a barrel from Optics Planet and will be helping him do it. It is a Factory Walther barrel.
His gun is a few years old and well broken in, it will shoot any ammo well. What should he expect from a new barrel? Will there be a need to break it in with a diet of CCI ammo until the feed ramp and barrel get some wear on them? 
Thanks


----------

